# When to check progesterone levels



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

Morning, I had a very short luteal phase again this month - 8 days. When is the best day in my cycle to get my progesterone levels checked?

Thanks


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi eggs,

Normally the test is done seven days after ovulation. Have you spoken to your GP about your LP? I think one that is long and healthy enough to support a pregnancy has to be 10 days or longer,

x


----------



## Eggs123 (Mar 13, 2017)

My doc isn't the most helpful, so I feel I need to go armed asking for what I want rather than asking for help! Thankyou for this, I take my temps each day so can work out when I ov, so will book a blood test For 7 days later. Thankyou x


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

That is really rubbish of your GP. If you take your progesterone at day 7 I would have thought it would flag as too low as this is the day before your bleed, so this will hopefully get your GP's attention. Also, you could try swapping GPs, or seeing someone else in your practice who is a bit more sympathetic.

Good luck, I hope you get it sorted

x


----------



## tasoulitsa (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello,

I was told by my doctor that progesterone should be done 7 days before your period i.e. for a 28 day cycle this is 21 day (of your cycle). The issue is  that if you don't have a regular cycle it's hard to calculate the 7 days before...maybe in that case you have to check the levels more than once on the same cycle. Hope that helps


----------

